# PE Civil Review Course in the Bay Area



## yoni (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know about a review course for the Civil PE and/or special seismic/ surveying?

I know that most classes have already started. even if it started it is better than nothing...

Any input will help.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------

